# Fuel not bleeding to clear the lines on NH TC35D



## 4estRover (Nov 30, 2011)

I can get fuel to bleed from here:
http://www.messicks.com/techimages/TC25-bleed-screw.jpg

But I can't get the fuel to bleed from the injectors. It used to bleed out before.
http://www.messicks.com/techimages/TC25-injector-fittings.jpg


History:
I ran it out of gas
fixed it and it ran for 45 min
injectors were leaking and I tried to tighten them and ended up breaking the metal fuel.
replaced fuel line and filter.
Won't bleed all the way and won't start.

Any ideas?


----------



## 4estRover (Nov 30, 2011)

I broke the horizontal line that goes from injector to injector btw.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day 4est.
If you have bled the pump ,that is the pipe from filters undo one of the injector pipes on the pump 1/2 turn is enough set the throttle at about halfway and crank the engine till it starts carefully tighten the injector line up and you are away.
SeeYa hutch.


----------



## 4estRover (Nov 30, 2011)

shona13 said:


> G,Day 4est.
> If you have bled the pump ,that is the pipe from filters undo one of the injector pipes on the pump 1/2 turn is enough set the throttle at about halfway and crank the engine till it starts carefully tighten the injector line up and you are away.
> SeeYa hutch.


Just one or do you have to do all three


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day 4est.
Just onewill do, You can do all three if you like .
Hutch


----------



## AnneR (Oct 26, 2021)

4estRover said:


> I can get fuel to bleed from here:
> http://www.messicks.com/techimages/TC25-bleed-screw.jpg
> 
> But I can't get the fuel to bleed from the injectors. It used to bleed out before.
> ...


----------



## AnneR (Oct 26, 2021)

I’m having the same problem, only I have not broken a line. I can’t get it to bleed from the injectors. I’m getting it to bleed everywhere else. Were you able to finally get an injector to bleed?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Make sure the throttle is in the wide open:full throttle position & the lines loosened AT THE INJECTORS..
Good luck


----------

